# Street candid shooting.



## Shark

Captured these shots at a festival that was going on where I live. I like them all, but there's something about the first shot that I really like. This lady was across the street from me waiting for the light to turn green so she could cross. 

1.






2.





3.


----------



## JimmyO

haha, very nice
what lens was used?


----------



## Shark

JimmyO said:


> haha, very nice
> what lens was used?


 
I believe I used my Canon 70-200mm f/4 lens at this festival. It has since been replaced by the 2.8 lens.


----------



## Smilemon

Thats pretty neat, I'm going to a hippy guitar fest tomorrow, I'll be sure to take my camera.


----------



## Shark

DEFINITELY take your camera tomorrow. I'm sure you will get some great shots there. Anytime you go to an outdoor concert, or festival, the candid shooting opportunities are all over the place. Good luck tomorrow, and I hope you get some nice pixx. Post 'em if you get 'em.


----------



## Renair

Like #2, think it would look better in BW, great shots.


----------



## K_Pugh

nice.. when i read street candid i didn't expect anything so close! and what size are your streets if you can get that close with a 200mm lens? lol.. they look good, super sharp. makes me want to go out again.


----------



## Shark

It's a small village, streets are tight.


----------



## LaFoto

I very much like the last, only do I wish her head were more to the left and she'd have room within the frame to look into...

That man's smile for the camera is also nice, but two little catchlights in his eyes would make them seem so much more alive...


----------

